# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Dosc bolesny ból brzucha

## xxroboxx

Witam

Mam dosc powazny problem otóz w poniedziałek po kapieli zaczeły mnie płuca bolec przy wiekszym oddychaniu drapało mnie strasznie gdy zaczełem kaszlec to mnie bardzo bolały do tego dochodziła głowa. 

Pózniej wieczorem doszedł  ból głowy , bolało mnie tak jak by z tyłu oczów myslałem ze to cisnienie albo złe samo poczucie ale w nocy budziłem sie cały czas doszła do tego goraczka 37. 

Nastepnego dnia doszedł katar i ogólny  ból głowy  miałem takie zawroty jak bym cos wypił...

28 wieczorem miałem dreszcze było mi strasznie zimno miałem goraczke 38.5.

29 poszedlem do lekarza ogólnego powiedziałem co mi jest to powiedział ze mam zapalenie dróg oddechowych. Do tego powiedział ze moge miec anemie. 

Była ze mna mama bo sie o mnie obawiała, lekarz zapytał sie czy miałem kiedys migrene mama powiedziała ze chyba miałem jak byłem mały, wiec lekarz powiedział ze to równiez moze byc migrena. 

Powiedziałem jeszcze ze mnie cos z tyłu koło nerek dziwnie boli ale okazało sie ze to sa nerwo bóle jakis tam kosci koło kręgosłupa.

Lekarz przpisał mi Deflegmin, Zaldiar antybiotyk który jeszcze nie wziołem czyli Klacid, na osłone lacton forte i dokupiłem do tego aleve, coldrex, flegamine.

Do tego wysłał mnie na badanie moczu, krwi.

29 gdy wracałem do domu strasznie zawracało mi sie w głowie zjadłem cos i napiłem sie w barze troche mi to przeszło.

Gdy wrócłem do domu wziołem Deflegmin, flegamine, lacton forte, zaldiar, aleve.

30 czyli wczoraj dostałem biegunke i starszny ból brzucha na poczatku pomagało to co brałem ale do 5 h.

Dzis biegunka przeszła i przestały mnie bolec jelita ale brzuch nadal mnie dosc intesywnie boli pólsuje cały czas. 

Wziołem te wszystkie leki ale mało co pomaga do tego wziołem lek Gasec poniewaz myslałem ze pomoze pomyslałem ze mam wrzoda i pomoze ale nadal nic wziołem równiez ranigast... ale nadal nic cały czas mi sie chce wymiotowac. Smaku do jedzenia nie mam zmuszam sie cały czas ale jedynie dla tego ze troche brzuch przestaje bolec przy jedzeniu.

Co mam robic gdzie sie udac??

Sorki ze tak dziwnie to napisałem ale szybko moga byc błedy wiec wybaczcie...

Prosze was o pomoc.

Ps: dodam ze na poczatku przed lekarzem brałem apap raz nawet 2 tabletki ale w tedy głowa nie przestala bolec.

PS2: Dodam ze 30 byłem na oddaniu krwi a gdy jestem głodny to zawraca mi sie w głowie i ciezko było gdy wchodziłem do taksówki zaczełem zygac chyba kwasem zoładkowym po wyrzyganiu przeszło mi.

PS3: dodam jeszcze ze ciezko mi cos jesc jak jem to wydaje mi sie ze zaraz to wyrzygam.... ale po zjedzeniu ból ustaje... ale róznie na 1h moze krócej lub dłuzej.

----------


## xxroboxx

Głowa juz tak nie boli jak wczesniej jednak teraz długo spie zreszta zawsze tak spałem dłogo w zimie...

zaczynam brac ten antybiotyk ale sa działania niepozadane czyli biegunka najwidoczniej osłona cos zle działa.

Apetytu dalej za bardzo nie mam a ból brzucha sie nasila jak jestem głodny to nie takie normalne uczucie jak człowiek jest głodny tylko mnie poprostu boli brzuch.

Kiedys mialem takie cos ze jak poszedlem na badanie krwi to z rana gdy byłem naczczo kreciło mi sie w głowie az chciało sie zygac wiec wyzygalem chyba kwas zaladkowy i przestało.

Od tamtego czasu teraz jak jestem głodny to czuje sie bardzo zle zawroty, uczucie brania mnie na zyganie i ból brzucha.

A te objawy co teraz mam to po zjedzeniu czegos minie 3-4 h i zaczyna pobolewac mnie brzuch...


Czy ktos potrafi mi pomóc??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A było robione USG jamy brzusznej? Spróbuj szukać przyczyn gdzie indziej, proponuję na początku wizytę u gastrologa, ostatecznie sprawdzić czy nie jest to na tle nerwowym po przebytej chorobie.

----------


## xxroboxx

Bylem u lekarza powiedziałem co mi sie dzieje przepisał mi nospe forte, anesteloc, famogast. Ból jest dalej i nasila sie przy głodzie... Nie wiem co robic własnie chce wybrac sie do gastrologa ale u mnie sa terminy wiec nie wiem kiedy to załatwie.

----------

